# 

## Redakcja

*ZAPRASZAMY DO LICYTACJI!
Stan licytacji 2445 zł
*
*Jak co roku przed Świętami zapraszamy do licytacji prac dzieci z Ogniska "Marymont" w Warszawie. Dzieci zbierają na ferie zimowe.

**Galeria prac wystawionych na licytację: TU OGLĄDAMY

**Tu link do Muratordom.pl:* *GALERIA PRAC DZIECI Z OGNISKA "MARYMONT"


**ANIOŁY - CENA WYWOŁAWCZA: 20 zł*
*1.ANIELICA MINGE* -anioł zrobiony techniką makramową ze sznurka sizalowego wysokość ok.30cm - *Edyta M* *, 100 zł*

*2.ANIOŁ POD STRZECHĘ -*anioł zrobiony techniką makramową ze sznurka sizalowego wysokość ok.30cm -* Bhm , 75 zł*

*3.ANIOŁ LADY GAGA* -anioł szmaciany wysokość ok. 40 cm-*tereska77, 50zł

4.ANIOŁ* *ZŁOCISTA POKUSA -*zrobiony techniką makramową ze sznurka sizalowego wysokość ok.30cm - *Żelka, 60 zł*

*BROSZKI* *- CENA WYWOŁAWCZA: 10 zł*

*1.BROSZKOWE WARIACJE* 
*ŚWIĄTECZNE NR 1-*świąteczny las zrobiony z filcu, wielkość 5 x 6 cm - *EZS, 50zł*

*2.BROSZKOWE WARIACJE* 
*ŚWIĄTECZNE NR 2-* choineczka zdobiona koralikami, wysokość 6 cm - *Gosiek33 ,10zl.

3.BROSZKOWE WARIACJE* 
*ŚWIĄTECZNE NR 3-* choinka smukła, zdobiona koralikami i cekinami, wysokość 10 cm - *Romana101, 20 zł*

*4.BROSZKOWE WARIACJE* 
*ŚWIĄTECZNE NR 4-*bałwanek, wysokość ok. 6 cm - *polikarpia , 50 zl. 

5.BROSZKOWE WARIACJE* 
*ŚWIĄTECZNE NR 5-* Mikołaj, wysokość ok. 5 cm - *Edyta M , 15 zl.* 

*6.BROSZKOWE WARIACJE* 
*ŚWIĄTECZNE NR 6 -*Gwiazda, wielkość ok. 5 x 5 cm - *Gosiek33 , 10 zl.* 

*7.BROSZKOWE WARIACJE* 
*ŚWIĄTECZNE NR 7-* choinkowy las, wielkość ok. 5 x 5 cm - *Ziuta62, 100 zł*

*8.BROSZKOWE WARIACJE* 
*ŚWIĄTECZNE NR 8-* zdziwiony anioł, wielkość ok. 5 x 5 cm - *RD2011,15zl.

9.BROSZKOWE WARIACJE* 
*ŚWIĄTECZNE NR 9-* choinka, wielkość ok. 6 x 5 cm - *RD2011,15zl*.

*10.BROSZKOWE WARIACJE* 
*ŚWIĄTECZNE NR 10-* choinka, wysokość 10 cm -* Gosiek33,10zl.

CHOINKI STOJĄCE* *- CENA WYWOŁAWCZA: 20 zł*

*1.DACHÓWECZKA*-choinka styropianowa oklejona łupinkami orzechów pistacjowych i ozdobiona, wysokość 50 cm -* Joliska , 50zł*

*2.KOKARDYNKA-*choinka styropianowa oklejona kokardkami, wysokość 45 cm. - *tereska77, 50 zł*

*3.WHITE CHRISTMAS-*chionka wykonana ze sznurka bawełnianego,ażurowa, delikatna wysokość ok. 50 cm. -* Edyta M 100 zł*

*4.PAKULANKA-*choinka zrobiona ze sznurka sizalowego, ozdobiona kokardkami, gwiazdkami i suszonymi pomarańczami, wysokośc ok. 50 cm- *Edyta M, 100 zł*

*5.ZŁOTYM PO OCZACH-*chionka wykonana ze sznurka bawełnianego,ażurowa, delikatna wysokość ok. 40 cm. - *Kruela, 50 zł*

*6.OTULONA –* choinka, płaska, opleciona sizalowym włosiem i ozdobiona pomarańczowymi kuleczkami i sznurkiem, wysokość ok. 35 cm-*stary, 50 zł

7.PISTACYNKA-*choinka styropianowa oklejona łupinkami orzechów pistacjowych i ozdobiona, wysokość 40 cm -* Romana101, 40 zł*

*8.ZIELONA-ZAKRĘCONA* -choinka z filcu, warstwowa, zdobiona gwiazdkami i anielskim złotym włosem, wysokość ok. 25 cm - *Romana101, 40 zł*

*9.AŻURYNKA-* choinka zrobiona ze sznurka bawełnianego, delikatna, zdobiona kokardkami - *Saskja, 45 zł*

*10.LEKKO NA BANI -c*hoinka zrobiona ze sznurka bawełnianego, delikatna, zdobiona 
liśćmi i owocami ostrokrzewu - *Bhm , 40 zl.* 

*11.FILCOWE ESY FLORESY-* choinka ze styropianu ozdobiona filcem i cekainami.-*kontradmiral86, 35 zł.

**CHOINKI FILCOWE* *- CENA WYWOŁAWCZA: 20 zł*

*1.FILCOWA CHOINKA NR 1-*choinka z filcu do powieszenia, zdobiona śnieżynkami i cekinami - *cronin ,50 zl. 

2.FILCOWA CHOINKA NR 2-*choinka z filcu do powieszenia, zdobiona kokardką i cekinami- *RD2011 , 25 zl.

**BOMBKI DECOUPAGE** - CENA WYWOŁAWCZA: 20 zł*

*1.DECOUPAGE'OWE SZALEŃSTWO NR 1 -*bombka -* Edzia; 50 zł*

*2.DECOUPAGE'OWE SZALEŃSTWO NR 2-*bombka 15 cm-*Edzia, 50zł*

*3.DECOUPAGE'OWE SZALEŃSTWO NR 3-*bombka 15 cm - *Krokusia , 30 zl.* 

*4.DECOUPAGE'OWE SZALEŃSTWO NR 4-*bombka; *basiah2, 50 zł*

*5.DECOUPAGE'OWE SZALEŃSTWO NR 5-*bombka - *Zbigniew100; 100 zł

**BOMBKI FILCOWANE** - CENA WYWOŁAWCZA: 20 zł*

*1.ZORZA POLARNA-*bombka 15 cm - *moniha , 50 zł

2.GOSIOWE CHOINKI-*bombka 15 cm-*Amtla, 25 zł

3.ZIMOWE KLIMATY-*bombka 12 cm - *cronin , 50 zl. 
*
*4.DZIKIE WĘŻE I-*bombka 15 cm - *Artmag, 25 zł*

*5.DZIKIE WĘŻE II-*bombka 12 cm - *Mopsia , 40 zl.

6.NIBY NIC A.....-*bombka 12 cm - *Swojaczka, 50 zł*

*KARTKI* *- CENA WYWOŁAWCZA: 10 zł*
*1 AgnesK ,15 zl
2 Prababka, 25 zł 
3 Margoth*, 15zł
4 Nefer,50zł
5stary, 20 zł
6 stary, 20 zł
7stary, 20 zł
8 anSi, 45zł
9 AgnesK,15zł
10 AgnesK,15 zl*


Kochani pamietajmy , ze jeszcze *Zelcia* wystawila dla Dzieci swoja świąteczna ozdobe

*Biscornu - cena wywolawcza : 30zł.*- *kontadmiral86, 215 zl.* 

*Jomo, wystawiła bombkę ozdobioną techniką decoupage* - *Nadulka, 25 zł*
*Domek lampion- witek86, 190 zł.

*
*AUKCJĘ PROWADZĄ: EDZIA, Joliska, Nadulka, Edyta M*

----------


## Redakcja

*List z Ogniska:*
 
*OGNISKO "MARYMONT"
Zespołu Ognisk Wychowawczych
im. Kazimierza Lisieckiego „Dziadka”
01-640 Warszawa ul. J.Ch. Paska 10 ,
www: zow.pl
Tel./Fax 832-16-73 

  Drodzy Forumowicze !!!!

Wielkimi krokami zbliżają się Święta Bożego Narodzenia i jak co roku ogniskowcy z „Marymontu” nieśmiało pukają do Waszych forumowych drzwi, licząc na zainteresowanie swoją działalnością rękodzielniczą. Spotykamy się już po raz siódmy i mam nadzieję, że tak jak my czekacie na moment rozpoczęcia aukcji. Tym razem przygotowaliśmy dla Was ozdoby świąteczne wykonane różnymi technikami.

Nasza ogniskowa ciocia Agnieszka - dobry duch całego przedsięwzięcia, sięgnęła do zapomnianej techniki makramowej, efektem, czego są piękne plecione anioły. Rozkochała dzieci w filcowaniu i wykorzystaniu go do różnych prac, powstały broszki, bombki i choinki. Filc znalazł nawet zastosowanie przy kartkach, od których przecież zaczynaliśmy przygodę z Wami. Dzięki zaangażowaniu zaprzyjaźnionej z nami cioci Beatce powstało decoupage’owe szaleństwo bombkowe. 

Bardzo staraliśmy się by sprostać Waszym oczekiwaniom i zaskoczyć nowymi pomysłami. Liczymy, że i tym razem Aukcja będzie cieszyła się powodzeniem, a prace znajdą nabywców. Zebrane pieniądze zwyczajowo przeznaczymy na organizację ferii zimowych, a jak wystarczy to i na letni wypoczynek naszych podopiecznych.

Dziękujemy, że jesteście z nami, wspieracie nasze działania i pomagacie w zmaganiach z trudem dnia codziennego. Wszystkich zachęcamy do odwiedzenia naszej strony: www.zow.pl zakładka Ognisko „Marymont”.

                                                                                                 Z wyrazami szacunku
**Marta Dąbrowska
Kierownik Ogniska
„Marymont”
*

----------


## Zbigniew100

To na dobry początek ;
poproszę     --    *5.DECOUPAGE'OWE SZALEŃSTWO NR 5 * za 50 zł

pozdrawiam

----------


## Redakcja

*Witam niezawodnego Zbigniewa100. Dziękujemy za zawsze wspaniały udział!
*

----------


## swojaczka

Poproszę bombkę Niby nic a..nr 6 za 50zł

----------


## artmag

Poproszę "Anioł pod strzechę" -25zł i bombę "Dzikie węże"- 25zł

----------


## AgnesK

ooo nam 'Anioł pod strzechę" przyda się bardziej :wink: 
40 zł :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

To ja poprosze  :tongue: 

*Aniol - " ANIELICA MINGE '' za 25 zl. 

Choinka - " WHITE CHRISTMAS " za 25 zl. 
Choinka - " PAKULANKA " za 25 zl. 



*

----------


## Żelka

Mi się tylko reklamy otwierają i nie widzę żadnej z prac. Da się z tym cos zrobić? Nie każdy ma dobry Internet, niestety.

----------


## Żelka

To niech będzie po nazwach.  :wink: 
*4.ANIOŁ* *ZŁOCISTA POKUSA*  - 50zł

----------


## Edyta M

*Zelcia ...* mam to samo ....  :ohmy: ..... radze sobie w ten sposob , ze kilkakrotnie klikam na link i za _nastym_ razem foteczki sie otwieraja .... Zelcia wszystkie ozdoby sa piekne trudno wybrac .....  :bye: .....

----------


## Żelka

Jest jakiś sposób aby te reklamy sobie wyłączyć. Jak tak miałam kiedyś, ale zapomniałam jak to się robi, a tamten komputer mi padł i teraz znowu nie wiem jak to było zrobione. Mam nie duży limit i takie reklamy mi niepotrzebnie go zżerają. Jeszcze kiedyś to było przyzwoicie zrobione, że człowiek sobie klikał na „krzyżyk” i po spawie. A teraz za cholerę nie mogę tego krzyżyka znaleźć. Wtedy po prostu uciekam ze strony i tyle.  :wiggle:

----------


## EDZIA

> To niech będzie po nazwach. 
> *4.ANIOŁ* *ZŁOCISTA POKUSA*  - 50zł


Żeluś trochę mały obrazek ale to Twój Anioł

----------


## EDZIA

Super licytacja się toczy, same znajome, niezawodne twarze :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

Dziękuję :hug: 

Czas dołączyć do zacnego towarzystwa - *DECOUPAGE'OWE SZALEŃSTWO NR 1 za 50 zł
*

----------


## AgnesK

Żelciu, u mnie nic w ogóle się nie otwiera - ani reklamy ani obrazki :sad:

----------


## joliska

Jest zrobiona galeria - link na samej górze  :smile: 

Choinka dachóweczka - 50 zł

----------


## Nadulka

Choinka stojąca ,ażurynka 25zł

----------


## Żelka

Śliczny ten mój aniolek, polubilam go. Dzięki Edziu.

----------


## AgnesK

To ja poprosze jeszcze *kartki nr 8 i 9 po 15 zł.*

A tak na marginesie - osoby wymyslające co roku nazwy tych cudeniek powinny dostać Nagrodę Nobla :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> Choinka dachóweczka - 50 zł


Ja mam podobną z ubiegłorocznej aukcji. Te rzeczy są duużo piękniejsze w realu!  :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

*Haniu, Edytko* poszło dzisiaj pryorytetem, mam wielką nadzieję, że jutro już będzie!!!

----------


## Gosiek33

Przelew poszedł  :big grin:

----------


## joliska

*Redakcja* prosił o info o przelewach i adresach do wysyłki na PW do niego  :big grin: 

 :hug:

----------


## Bhm

Witam ja także melduję,że przelew poszedł.
I dziękuję za aukcję.

----------


## Kendra

Edytko - dziękuję Ci bardzo ale ja tak nie mogę  :hug:  kochana jesteś i serce masz ogromne :hug:  ogromne uściski dla Ciebie!!

----------


## Edyta M

> Edytko - dziękuję Ci bardzo ale ja tak nie mogę  kochana jesteś i serce masz ogromne ogromne uściski dla Ciebie!!


*Kendra* bo jak trzasne  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: ..... zaraz mi tutaj prosze adres swoj na priva do Szanownej Redakcji pisac ..... i czekac na dostawe choinki . Ja juz Redakcje uprzedzilam i czeka na info od Ciebie ......  :yes: ..... please nie rob mi tego ....
przeciez wierzysz w Mikolaja i Gwiazdke ???? ja wierze 
buziaki   :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> Melduję,że przelew poszedł.
> Dziękuję za aukcję.
> Szczególne podziękowania dla Edyty M za walkę


 :hug: 




> *Haniu, Edytko* poszło dzisiaj pryorytetem, mam wielką nadzieję, że jutro już będzie!!!


 :hug: Zelcia Tobie to ja balam sie odmowic  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> *Redakcja* prosił o info o przelewach i adresach do wysyłki na PW do niego


Melduje , ze ja juz Redakcji przeslalam info dotyczace adresu oczywiscie  przelew tez zrobiony ..... ( czy potrzebne jest potwierdzenie przelewu ? ) ... jak tak to zaraz generuje dokument  :big grin: .

----------


## AgnesK

Dziekuję za fantastyczną akcje, przemiłą i bojową atmosfere licytacyjną :wink: 
Przelewik zrobiony
 :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

*Dzisiaj wysyłka a wciąż brakuje wielu adresów !!!!
*

----------


## kontradmiral86

Właśnie otrzymałam(poczta polska mnie zadziwia)przesyłkę od Żelci z pięknymi bonusami.
Bardzo ,bardzo dziękuję :smile: 

Wszystkim życzę zdrowych i rodzinnych Świąt

----------


## Redakcja

*wysłane 
*

----------


## Prababka

Piękny ukłon dla Redakcji za wysłanie :yes: Dziękuję :big grin: 
Życzę zdrowych,radosnych Świąt

----------


## AgnesK

Dziękujemy :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Podjadę po Nowym Roku  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> *wysłane 
> *


Dziekujemy

----------


## Edyta M

Dostalam od Zelci bonusy w pakiecie ..... piekna bombke z dziewczynka z lalka ( retro ) i do tego zawieszke ( retro ) *Zelcia* czy Ty masz Kochana jakies uklady ze swietym Mikiem  :big grin: ..... przesylka dotarla w expresowym tempie ....

----------


## Edyta M

*Kochani dla Was wszystkich najserdeczniejsze zyczenia swiateczne ....... 

*
*Uploaded with ImageShack.us*

----------


## Żelka



----------


## kontradmiral86

Redakcja też działa błyskawicznie. Moja choinka filcowe esy floresy już stoi 
na honorowym miejscu.W rzeczywistości jest jeszcze piękniejsza.
Bardzo gratuluję i dziękuję artyście :smile: 
Wesołych Świąt

----------


## Edyta M

*Hania* Ty masz uklad ze Swietym Mikiem ..... to sie wie  :tongue:

----------


## Żelka

Anioł doleciał, już stoi w zacnym miejscu razem z ubiegłoroczną choineczką zrobioną przez Dzieci. Dziękuję pięknie i życzę WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT!!!

----------


## joliska

Redakcjo... Dzisiaj na widok kuriera miałam minę jak dziecko 6 grudnia  :big grin:  Dziękuję  :wiggle:

----------


## Kendra

Do nas też dotarła - przepiękna choinka!!! Cudowna!! Nie spuszczam jej z oczu  :smile:  Stoi na honorowym miejscu !! ile radości  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 
*Edytko jeszcze raz dziękuję!!!!!*

----------


## kontradmiral86

> *Hania* Ty masz uklad ze Swietym Mikiem ..... to sie wie


No ba... :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

Moi chłopcy(7,5 i 6,5 lat) stwierdzili,że taka aukcja jest fajna bo wszyscy są szczęśliwi.
Dzieci bo uzbierały pieniążki na ferie a my bo mamy pięknie w domu :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Do nas też dotarła - przepiękna choinka!!! Cudowna!! Nie spuszczam jej z oczu  Stoi na honorowym miejscu !! ile radości 
> *Edytko jeszcze raz dziękuję!!!!!*


*Kendra* bardzo sie ciesze  :hug: ... ale fajnie byc Mikolajka ..... nawet nie wiesz ile mnie sprawilo radosci podarowanie Tobie tej choineczki .




> No ba...
> 
> Moi chłopcy(7,5 i 6,5 lat) stwierdzili,że taka aukcja jest fajna bo wszyscy są szczęśliwi.
> Dzieci bo uzbierały pieniążki na ferie a my bo mamy pięknie w domu


Haniu masz madre dzieciaki  :hug: ( to po Mamie ???? )

----------


## Edyta M

*Redakcjo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* moja Rodzina zadzwonila z informacja , ze dostalam paczke i to od kogo od *MURATORA .....* fotki wlasnie ogladam ..... Pakulanka choineczka jest po prostu przepiekna buziaki , buziaki dla wykonawcy ..... arcydzielo .... a broszka z Mikolajem taka cudna ,  zaluje ze nie mam jej przy sobie ..... dziekuje pieknie za expresowe doreczenie .....  :bye:

----------


## Romana101

I do mnie wczoraj paczka dotarła - choinki przecudowne  :wiggle: . DZIĘKUJĘ !!!

----------


## EDZIA

Do mnie też wczoraj paczka dotarła, tempo takie, że podejrzewam iż t Święty Mikołaj  był w to po znajomości zaangażowany
Jak zwykle w naturze dzieła dzieciaków są piękniejsze niż na zdjęciach :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

*Edytko* - jesteś niesamowita -serdecznie dziękuję za Anielicę Minge ...patrzy z góry na wszystkich i emanuje dobrą energią . 

Bombki też śliczne :wiggle:

----------


## Nadulka

*Jomo-Asiu* , bardzo dziękuję za przesyłkę ( była u mnie następnego dnia)
jest śliczna i gratisik też  :hug:

----------


## EZS

melduję, że przesyłkę z choinkami dostałam. Nawet wczoraj rano dostałam  :smile:  Broszka równie ładna, jak na obrazku...

----------


## swojaczka

Piękna bombka zawisła na domowej choince,dziękuję. Życzę dobrego,szczęśliwego,zdrowego Nowego Roku 2013 :yes:

----------


## artmag

Melduję, że nasze " Dzikie Węże" dotarły- piękna, ogromna bombka - jeszcze powisi na choince.   :smile: 
Bardzo dziękuję  autorowi/ce/om i do zobaczenia za rok   :bye:

----------


## RD2011

Redakcjo !  Melduję że  dotarły ozdoby i
Dziękuję  za  cudne ozdoby  choinkowe od  dzieciaków !

A  ozdoby jeszcze  ładniejsze są w  rzeczywistości.
Cieszę się, że  mogłam  wziąć udział w  aukcji !

Pozdrawiam Cały  Zespół   Redakcji  !! :bye:

----------


## Bhm

Ja także dziękuje - ozdoby warte były tej "walki " o nie

----------


## Redakcja

Pozdrawiamy  :smile:

----------

